# Hello, looking for a male dom



## Feleena_23 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello my name is Feleena and I am new to this site. I am currently looking for a new dom. If interested please let me know. ~Feleena the Bear (Art by me)


----------



## Xing Tian (Jan 8, 2017)

what do you mean 'a male dom'?


----------



## Feleena_23 (Jan 8, 2017)

A male who I can roleplay with that's dominant


----------



## Xing Tian (Jan 8, 2017)

ah ok


----------



## Feleena_23 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes, but I would really just like to rp..lol I'm not use to this


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 8, 2017)

What are you exactly interested in?


----------



## Feleena_23 (Jan 8, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> What are you exactly interested in?


I am interested in a possible long term dom/sub role play that could possibly be more and if it's not that fine too


----------



## Xing Tian (Jan 8, 2017)

could possibly be more??


----------



## Feleena_23 (Jan 8, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> could possibly be more??


Yes lol


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 8, 2017)

Feleena_23 said:


> I am interested in a possible long term dom/sub role play that could possibly be more and if it's not that fine too


But what kind of stuff do you exactly want to do?


----------



## Feleena_23 (Jan 8, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> But what kind of stuff do you exactly want to do?


What do you mean?


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 8, 2017)

Feleena_23 said:


> What do you mean?


You know, what would you like to do in that dom/sub RP? How would you like your character to be dominated etc.?


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 12, 2017)

You _might_ want to specify a little better in your initial post... It can be misleading. Are you looking for a character dom or otherwise? RP wise, are you looking for situational, long term, sexual, pet play, daddy-daughter, BDSM, etc etc?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 13, 2017)

Make sure it's about vore cause this fandom *eats *that sh*t up, so it's a sure fire way to get people to RP with you


----------

